# Angel's dorsal bent backwards



## Slicey P (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi, when i first got my angel about 4 months ago she was a juvenile not much bigger than a silver dollar, her dorsal fin was fine but over time it has been slowly curving backwards and is now at a 90° angel...how common is this in angels??? And will it get worse and worse till its completely flopped over??? :shock:


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If the fin is growing with a L in it, its very common, especially in shorter tanks. It doesn't harm the fish, just keeps it from winning shows. Move super-veils to very tall tanks when they are young to avoid. 

But if a fin is suddenly bent over, it could be a broken ray. Fish with long fins have hard spikes to hold them up, break one, and the fin will fold over. It is very rare, but more likly in "superveils' with xtra long fins. I don't know what to do for this. I can't imagine splinting a fish. This might be a case when you should trim the fin, but I'd ask on an angelfish forum before snipping.


----------

